# Sapelo Island



## BassAngler (Sep 17, 2004)

I got drawn for the October primitive weapons hunt and I've only benn hunting on the south end.  Is there anyone who can give me some advice on what spaces are best on the north end?  Also does anyone know an alternative way across to the island rather than using the marina?


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Sep 17, 2004)

*North End*

Hey Man...

I've only hunted the island once, and that was a few years ago. From my observation, the fellers who were away from the marsh and at the south end of the hunting area did the best. There were a few deer killed at the north end the first day, less the next, and only a couple the last day.

Shooting, however, stayed consistantly high on the southern end of the hunt area all three days. I feel the hunter pressure plus the wagons driving through four times a day pushed the deer south, and the hunters who were in their path were scoring. Try to arrive early and get an area quickly... areas are assigned first come, first served. I'd drop my gear and bee-line it to the hunt headquarters there at Moses Hammock.

If you've been drawn for a quota hunt, you're authorized a space on the state ferry. Call the Sapelo Island Visitor's Center (912-437-3224 or 3225) immediately if you aren't going to take a charter or your own boat to get a spot as early in the day as possible (for hunt area assignment). Make sure your read the restricted items in the Georgia Hunting Regs under Sapelo Island WMA. Cooler size, stands and camp fuels have certain restrictions.

Charters to the island may be available from Shellman Bluff Fishcamp (912-832-4331), Belle Bluff Island Marina (912-832-5323), or Blue & Hall Marina (912-437-4677).

Good luck, and good hunting. Let us know how you do.

Robin


----------

